# Another one



## JimmyG (Apr 21, 2008)

I have long waited the day that I could post on here saying that I my test was coming up!

Tommorow evening I will take my state written/practical exam, and with any luck be taking the National Registry within a week (depending upon the length of time it takes my ATT to become available).

I have studied my butt off, memorized the practicals and taken as many practice tests as I can stand (yikes). 

Any tips for tommorow guys?

Thanks, and I appologize, I know you've seen this thread a million times.


----------



## uscgk9 (Apr 21, 2008)

relax. Read the question twice and read all four answers. If the right answer doesn't jump off the page think about why some answers are not correct and you will do fine.


----------



## uctke283 (Apr 25, 2008)

So, how'd it go!!!


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 25, 2008)

You have long awaited the day you could post that on here LOL! Didnt you only join like 3 or 4 days ago, hehe. Any  way hope your test went well.


----------



## JimmyG (Apr 28, 2008)

Went very well guys! Passed my practicals and state written exam without incident. I'm looking forward to taking my national registry Monday! 

I'll let ya'll know how that works.


----------



## JimmyG (May 7, 2008)

Well guys, took my test around 10 am today. Ended at 73 questions.

The NREMT website changed my status from "authorized to test" to "registered with the NREMT" and I'm able to look my name up under the registered EMTs page. Does this mean I passed?

http://www.nremt.org/about/checkEMTStatus.asp Is the registered page that my name appears under search.

Heres what it says under candidate status:

Name:   	*******
Level:  	Basic
Status:  	Registered
Description:  	Currently registered with the NREMT.

Obtaining NREMT registration does not afford the right to practice. All EMTs must apply for and obtain a state EMT license, unless practicing within a federal government context or solely on federal property.


----------

